# Instacart proceed with caution



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

I did Instacart for about 5 weeks here in Scottsdale/Phoenix AZ until week ending 03/29/20. Did weekend’s 3-4 hrs avg taking orders with 15-25 items to get a feel for the do’s and don’t. It didn’t take long before I realized on order’s with a generous tip that customer’s would go back and delete the tip. When I contacted Instacart about it asking if there was any issues etc with the orders in question because my rating never changed. No response from Instacart. This week I started coming across articles on shoppers who were experiencing the same bait and switch tactics. The final straw was when I never received my direct deposit for earnings ending 03/29/20. Contacted Instacart and was told to update my bank account info I asked why when nothing had changed, no response. When I was finally able to get in contact with Instacart I was told that my bank had declined my deposit. Contacted my bank and they had no record of such. After repeated attempts trying resolve this with Instacart always saying get back to us in 2-3 business days if you haven’t received it. After the 2nd time I was told that I said BS! They deactivated my account and f’@ck me out of my earnings. Maybe I’m just one of those once and a while odd situations until I started coming across the article’s of other shoppers getting hosed by Instacart. It’s my recommendation that shoppers should take screenshots of orders as well as their daily earnings in order to have a paper trail. 
A little background I drove Uber for 5 years 9000+ rides with average rating of 4.94 and I found Instacart support to be another Uber bs show. As I said at the beginning proceed with caution.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Like anything else in life, there will be scumbags that will find ways to work the system. 

Just like some of the "drivers" on this forum.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ok if your bank account is zero . The payment from instakart will be declined .
Was your account @ zero ? There are millions of us doing instakart with out having a issue .
There one of the best companies i have worked for .


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Just remember, you know where they live 👍😝


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Ok if your bank account is zero . The payment from instakart will be declined .
> Was your account @ zero ? There are millions of us doing instakart with out having a issue .
> There one of the best companies i have worked for .


As a matter of fact, yes. An absolute fat f'ing 0. Sure would have been nice if that had been pointed out to me in the beginning. Oh well I think it's best that they deactivated my account for telling support to go [email protected] themselves. 
As for best company you ever worked for? Well let me be the first to welcome you to America and may I suggest another company that you may find heartwarming, Uber.


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

Is there an option to add a debit card to your instacart profile and deduct from that they way Uber allows you to deduct from your balance(upto 5 times a day)?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Grubermax said:


> Is there an option to add a debit card to your instacart profile and deduct from that they way Uber allows you to deduct from your balance(upto 5 times a day)?


yes they have a debit card option. Again if the balance is zero even the debit card the payment will fale.
I think they take out a dollar before the deposit into your account to be sure its a active account .


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> yes they have a debit card option. Again if the balance is zero even the debit card the payment will fale.
> I think they take out a dollar before the deposit into your account to be sure its a active account .


Well that was going to be my suggestion to OP. I've never used that option in Uber but it's literally a payday loan that can enable someone to bootstrap themselves from zero to whatever even if they start with a half gallon of gas and no cash in hand.


----------

